# ponerse un poco más pesadito de la cuenta



## irene.acler

"ponerse un poco más pesadito de la cuenta"..como se puede traducir?


----------



## eolion

"Essere considerati relativamente meglio ".......

"Godere di una miglior reputazione".......

"Distinguersi leggermente dalla massa"......


----------



## irene.acler

eolion said:


> "Essere considerati relativamente meglio ".......
> 
> "Godere di una miglior reputazione".......
> 
> "Distinguersi leggermente dalla massa"......




Forse dovevo mettere subito il contesto...
"Pero el miércoles tuve la mala suerte de ponerme algo mejor, y yo, que ya debería ser un experto en estos procesos gripales y saber que lo mejor para que te dejen pasar toda una semana en casa es no molestar, me puse un poco más pesadito de la cuenta (no lo puedo evitar)"...

non so se le tue proposte si adattano in questo caso...


----------



## claudine2006

ponerse pesado = dar fastidio, essere pesante/fastidioso.


----------



## irene.acler

a lo mejor se puede traducir con "diventare pesante come un mattone/come il piombo"..es que "de la cuenta" me crea problemas...


----------



## claudine2006

de la cuenta = di quanto fosse necessario
Però in questo caso potresti dire: più pesante del solito.


----------



## eolion

> Forse dovevo mettere subito il contesto...
> "Pero el miércoles tuve la mala suerte de ponerme algo mejor, y yo, que ya debería ser un experto en estos procesos gripales y saber que lo mejor para que te dejen pasar toda una semana en casa es no molestar, me puse un poco más pesadito de la cuenta (no lo puedo evitar)"...
> 
> non so se le tue proposte si adattano in questo caso...


 
No,No Decisamente. 

Proviamo ancora:

"mi sono messo ad osservare un po' più attentamente(non posso evitarlo)........

"sono diventato un po' più diffidente(non posso evitarlo)............"

"mi sono incuriosito un po' di più (non posso evitarlo)............"


----------



## irene.acler

"Più pesante del solito" non va bene purtroppo..lo avevo pensato anch'io...ma la mia prof mi ha detto che non si può usare questa espressione in questo contesto! uff...


----------



## claudine2006

Più pesante del dovuto?


----------



## irene.acler

il senso è che questo bambino stava male e ne approfittava perche chiamare continuamente sua mamma perchè gli portasse questo e quest'altro, ma alla fine anche si riprende un pò continua con le sue pretese diciamo...quindi io mi manterrei sul "pesante" ma non riesco a trovare una espressione adeguata....boh...
grazie cmq del vostro aiuto!


----------



## irene.acler

errata corrige: ne approfittava per chiamare...(che erroracci, che vergogna!!)


----------



## eolion

irene.acler said:


> errata corrige: ne approfittava per chiamare...(che erroracci, che vergogna!!)


 
*"sono diventato un po' più insistente(non posso farne a meno)...*

Credo che nel testo si parli in 1° persona, o no?


----------



## irene.acler

si, si parla di un bambino...cmq il problema è che devo cercare un'espressione idiomatica equivalente in italiano, perche "diventare piu insistente" non è un fraseologismo....


----------



## irene.acler

ah scusa, si, è in prima persona...


----------



## eolion

irene.acler said:


> si, si parla di un bambino...cmq il problema è che devo cercare un'espressione idiomatica equivalente in italiano, perche "diventare piu insistente" non è un fraseologismo....


 
* Mi ci sono messo d'impegno(non posso farne a meno).......*

* Ho cominciato a rompere le scatole (non posso farne a meno)....*

* Ho incominciato a lamentarmi sommessamente[o insistentemente](non posso farne a meno).......*

* Mi sono messo a fare sul serio (non posso farne a meno).....*

Spero che nel frattempo tu l'abbia trovato , il fraseologismo(carino questo termine,era tempo che nn lo incontravo).
ciao irene.


----------



## irene.acler

grazie elion, apprezzo molto le tue proposte!!!
ci sto ancora pensando a dire il vero..non è semplice trovare il fraseologismo -))giusto!!!


----------



## esteban

En este contexto me parece que esta expresión quiere decir dos cosas. 
- Uno, que la persona que está hablando se puso pesada
- Dos, que esta persona "se pasó de la raya" ("ha oltrepassato i limiti ")

Il mio livello d'italiano non mi permette proporti un'espressione idiomatica equivalente in italiano ma forse potresti usare qualcosa del tipo "ho oltrepassato i limiti del(la) + qualche sostantivo che faccia capire che il locutore è stato "pesante"".

Suerte
esteban


----------



## irene.acler

gracias esteban, tienes razón, a lo mejor tu propuesta puede encajar con mi contexto..


----------



## indigoio

claudine2006 said:


> ponerse pesado = dar fastidio, essere pesante/fastidioso.



Hola

Tampoco sé de una frase italiana equivalente a _ser más pesado de la cuenta_ pero creo que la propuesta de Claudine ayuda un poco:

_Mi sono diventato un po' più fastidioso che mai_

Soltanto una prova


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Hola
> 
> Tampoco sé de una frase italiana equivalente a _ser más pesado de la cuenta_ pero creo que la propuesta de Claudine ayuda un poco:
> 
> _Sono diventato più fastidioso che mai_
> 
> Soltanto una prova


----------

